# Satellite Radio



## Flying Monkey (Apr 10, 2013)

The one thing that drives me nuts in my 06 is no satellite radio. I hate the stations around here...you can only hear the same song 4 times in 1 day and not go banana's. Both my Jeeps have factory satellite radios in them and I really want to get it in my GTO. What are my options without spending an arm and a leg and without having an ugly antennae bod on the roof and having to drill in my roof.

Im not looking for magic boom boom look at me I pretend to compete type radio. Just a factory sounding radio with satellite. Went to best buy and they all look cheesy chinese crap and cost way too much for that. What are some of you using that have satellite radio?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could go with a Scosche radio with bluetooth, get an I-phone and with internet access play Pandora as well as the music stored on the I-phone.


----------



## Flying Monkey (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I have that ability, just really miss my hair nation (did I just age myself? lol) and my comedy channels


----------

